# Titan x Towhee Fall 2015 litter



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The long awaited and much wanted Titan x Towhee repeat litter has been confirmed via ultrasound this morning.

My Towhee will remain in the expert & protective care of Barb & Mike of Sunfire Goldens to help insure the very best outcome 

Good thoughts for a big, healthy litter, evenly divided male to female split are definitely welcome.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very good news. Keeping fingers crossed for a very successful litter.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Excellent news!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

At least one very special boy for me...YEAH!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great news, I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Positive thoughts for a good pregnancy, lots of healthy pups, and easy delivery for Mum!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, best wishes everything goes well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

5 generation pedigree: Five generation pedigree: Titan x Towhee

Longevity pedigree: Five generation pedigree: Titan x Towhee

and just for fun, the vertical : http://k9data.com/verticalpedigree.asp?ID=541502


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Sunrise,_ for those of us who look at these things I think the vertical is at _k9data.com/verticalpedigree.asp?ID=541502
_ 
I notice something new every time I look at this type of info on k9data. I never realized Cotton lived to 16.5 yrs. and Rocky had 4 OTCH siblings.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Excellent news! Many positive thoughts for a big healthy litter and a safe delivery. And a special boy for Titan to teach the ropes to!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Prayers for a healthy litter and easy delivery for Towhee


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks!! Copy & pasting links sometimes doesn't quite work - it is corrected. Took 4 tries before it worked this time



TheZ's said:


> _Sunrise,_ for those of us who look at these things I think the vertical is at _k9data.com/verticalpedigree.asp?ID=541502
> _
> I notice something new every time I look at this type of info on k9data. I never realized Cotton lived to 16.5 yrs. and Rocky had 4 OTCH siblings.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome! Big Congrats!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations! Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just in case anyone notices and is too shy to say..... I know Titan is a month over on his eye clearances.. I have the appointment.. just takes time to get in ..:doh: and I misjudged how long..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how exciting! many good thoughts and well wishes!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.Will you keep a puppy from this litter?.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am not planning on it 

I have a 3 year old Towhee son (out of Ty not Titan) and a 7 month old Faelan son. 

This litter is really because the puppies are so wanted by people. Titan and Towhee really do make beautiful, smart and all around great puppies  



HovawartMom said:


> Congrats!.Will you keep a puppy from this litter?.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

HovawartMom said:


> Congrats!.Will you keep a puppy from this litter?.


I AM.... I AM...PICK ME PICK ME..:wavey:
I have my order in with Towhee for a Titan Jr..lol


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed and all positive thoughts sent to Miss Towhee


----------



## GatorUF (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats and many good thoughts for an easy delivery for Towhee. She is a beautiful Golden. I had the pleasure of meeting her when she was at Sunfire in the fall of 2013 with the first group of TxT pups as I was visiting my puppy from Chip x Genie.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Titan and Towhee really do make beautiful, smart and all around great puppies


I do agree


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the pups when they arrive!


----------



## mamarazzo (Aug 27, 2012)

Long-time lurker, first-time poster....using my first post to say congratulations! Good wishes for a happy, healthy, abundant litter of boys and girls.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hooray, this is so exciting! Can not wait!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations! They will be super pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my girl Towhee is a waddling machine!! She cannot even sit properly and her milk is coming in ....

Possibly up to 2 weeks to go, she is a far cry from this agile flying girlie!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just got back from the eye appointment ...Yeah for 11 years old and still clear with no breeder options! Love those beautiful brown eyes! Clearances are being mailed today!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

One week from the due date, anyone waiting (im)patiently for this week to pass?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mid wife available starting Monday if Towhee decides the time is right before Barb & Mike are back from the Nationals.

Towhee has been moved to her whelping room and her whelping area will be sterilized when I get up there today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Oh my*

... Towhee is beyond the waddling stage. Temp was exactly 100 this morning so she will not be having pups today. 

The resolution in the pic is poor since I took it on my cellphone but it shows how big she is ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy Puppies.... poor baby girl! That has to be uncomfortable.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping there's a good litter of pups in there with a special boy to join his dad and Mighty.


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

Good luck, Towhee in the delivery of your new puppies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

98.5 let the powers that watch over her bless my Towhee with an easy whelping of healthy, hearty pups....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> 98.5 let the powers that watch over her bless my Towhee with an easy whelping of healthy, hearty pups....


Praying really hard for her havng a easy time of it and lots of darling healthy puppies.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the new puppies and hoping for a healthy mama and smooth delivery.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope all goes well. Positive energy coming your way!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very excited! Many wishes for a safe delivery for Towhee and many happy, healthy pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the positive thoughts!! All is well, Towhee is great, and I will hopefully be able to post an update soon


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts!! All is well, Towhee is great, and I will hopefully be able to post an update soon


I will check back later. I'm guessing everyone is really, really busy right now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and they are here!! Active and squirmy enough so even with flash the pics are blurred.

Born Sep 30 2015, between roughly 8 & 10 pm, we have 4 boys and 2 girls. All pups & Towhee are doing well -- Towhee busted out of her room to greet me while I was in the back of the house, went outside and before I had even taken the pictures or cleaned her area had found a slider I had left partially open - and guess who was licking my fingers as she prompted me she'd really like her puppies back -- love this girl!

And may I just say, I do not envy the choices that need to be made about who the lucky owners to be are ... well I do know Titan1 (Michelle) will be welcoming a pup into her home & life  many many excellent homes, these pups should have rich & adventurous lives.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congrats on the beautiful babies!!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! What a sweet pile of puppies.


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations on another beautiful Towhee and Titan litter!! Happy to hear that Towhee and her puppies are all healthy and doing well. 
.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awwww, they're just beautiful! Lucky pups and families to be for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful babies. 
Great to hear they're all doing well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, the puppies are absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats on the new babies! It will be fun to watch them grow.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What beautiful babies! Congratulations!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations, they're very cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Puppy party rental has been reserved, so people flying in can start to make their flight reservations and hopefully not pay full holiday pricing 

Towhee was willing to leave her puppies today so must feel they are okay ... Yesterday she reportedly played the 'you can't make me' card when her caretaker tried to let her outside...he was advised to put her on leash if it happened again LOL note: when I arrived yesterday around noon she did go outside and gave Bill no trouble today so maybe she heard the leash word through the phone airwaves


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations! What a great mommy. 
Sounds like this is a saught after litter which means they will have amazing adventurous lives  very happy to hear. Can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful babies. I look forward to watching them grow. Glad mama and babies are all OK.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the lovely babies! Brought a smile to my face, as I'm sure every photo of them will!


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Big congrats!!! Seeing them gives me puppy lust in a BIG WAY!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute, cute and more cute !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever noticed how long & flexible a newborn puppy's neck is ?


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!! glad all went well!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So happy to see these precious babies, and excited to find out where the little brothers and sisters will be headed


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, beautiful babies! I am glad pups and mom are doing well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Puppy party Nov 21st if you'd like to head up 

Plus we'll be a few minutes away from a GYNORMOUS dog show: The Thanksgiving Cluster in W Springfield MA - multiple buildings, obedience, rally, agility, conformation and the always anticipated crowd pleaser .... doggie vendors! 

To give you an idea of the size, agility is limited to 1980 entries per day, they truck in amazing amounts of dirt for safe running and the obedience & rally are held in a separate area of the same exhibition hall. Conformation is in at least 1, possibly more, separate buildings -- I can't really say for sure since conformation is not a focus for me. You'd get to meet/watch many of the top New England and Eastern teams 



Loisiana said:


> So happy to see these precious babies, and excited to find out where the little brothers and sisters will be headed


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're all adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Flight is booked and the puppy's reservation is booked.. let the party begin!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations! They're beautiful.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Congratulations! They're beautiful.


Brian I am sad that I will not meet you and the boys.. was looking forward to it..


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

So very cute. Congratulations. I am glad to read that they and Towhee are all doing well.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just looked on OFA. and they have posted the eye clearance now.. I have already sent a copy to Sunfire and Sharon.. The next 7 weeks are going to go so slow...but on the other hand.. The flight is booked, motel room booked and reservation for new puppy done for the flight home.. Sharon took care of the puppy test and Sunfire party..Let the good times roll!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

...and the girls homes have been settled, with the owners-to-be informed. I believe their flights & hotels have been reserved too 

hopefully boys' future owners will be settled soon.

They have a lot of growing & learning & exploring to do, but with care and Towhee they should not have any issues


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Brian I am sad that I will not meet you and the boys.. was looking forward to it..


Me too! I sadly have an immovable conflict that day.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! How exciting! Can not wait to see these babies grow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and the confirmations have gone out for the boys  

So now, we watch to see how these precious puppies grow out !
http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=541502


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats to the new owners. It will be a fun puppy party, and I hope to see some pictures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoping to have some awesome pictures  

One of the owners of a first litter Titan x Towhee pup is flying in from CA and will have her camera 

Want to come on over ?? We'd love to see you.




BriGuy said:


> Congrats to the new owners. It will be a fun puppy party, and I hope to see some pictures!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Hoping to have some awesome pictures
> 
> One of the owners of a first litter Titan x Towhee pup is flying in from CA and will have her camera
> 
> Want to come on over ?? We'd love to see you.


Is it at the same place as last time? My kids are still talking about that trip - they have never seen so much soda in one place.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL yes, the same place. That is funny! I never really noticed all the soda other than walking by but they do have many different kinds, don't they?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls Oct 9 2015*

9 days old and they got to go outside since it is a lovely warm day -- they are also on a hot tub LOL Getting their first nail trim as well (some of you may recognize Barb who is doing the trimming); they are fast moving so it can be difficult to get pictures


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Titan x Towhee boys*

aarrgh!! Having difficulty posting this so I hope it does not duplicate.

The boys also had their first outing and spa day -- hot tub and pedicures to celebrate being 9 days old  I'll leave the nail trimming off in hopes the pictures load.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

They are getting big! Nail trims and hot tubs - sounds like a nice relaxing day for the pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL; they are on the hot tub, but still an exciting adventure for the pups  warmth and lots of human contact and care, it was a fun day for them I'm sure



BriGuy said:


> They are getting big! Nail trims and hot tubs - sounds like a nice relaxing day for the pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Cute as a button  One of the sons ... 9 days old on Oct 9 2015


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How I love this thread and all the photos of the babies! I would never get to see Goldens so young without the help of breeders like you. Many, many thanks for sharing the experience!


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

so cute... congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A glimpse of attitude to come? One of the boys LOL


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Soooooo cute!! I can barely stand it!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I should note that *if* we identify the individual pups, it will not be for several more weeks. And if we do identify the individual puppies so the owners can see pics as their puppy grew, we try not to show the colors/clip location in any pictures.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> A glimpse of attitude to come? One of the boys LOL


Loving them all and this picture is the greatest!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

love the one with paw-ti-tude!! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are some great photos!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Total cuteness


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness this thread is giving me puppy fever! keep the photos coming!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Their eyes are opening 

When I walked in, they were playing bitey face and a bit later were licking/grooming each other.

And they've found their play growly voices...

Wonder how long before they start escaping


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Oct 15 2015*

15 days old and their eyes are opening, their ears are trying to decide what they should do  

These were taken from my phone so the quality is so so, but I think cute pictures anyhow -- I have no idea if these are boys or girls, just cute pups


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww-so adorable!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks! I really needed a puppy fix!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The boys Oct 16 2015*

16 days old  Funny, I told Barb about a comment made that one of the pups must have been thinking of getting his nails done last week so this week,

Nails First
Color Identification made 
Pictures

for shared pictures, blue paper for boys, pink paper for girls


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls Oct 16 2015*

16 days old - I also included a pic of mama Towhee wanting up onto the deck where her puppies are


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Pups can now nurse while mama Towhee is standing 

After our walk today, I was lightly massaging Towhee and the pups did not wait for her to lie down but started nursing while she was standing.... 20 days old.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Oct 20 1015 (20 days old)*

Today, after our walk at noon, Ms Towhee was standing in the whelping area while I was giving her a gentle massage and

:drummer::drummer:

puppies were nursing standing up 

:drummer::drummer:

I don't know if this was the first time, but it was the first time I saw them


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable pictures


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - the Puppy Party is shaping up to be 'an event'  

Sunfire family flying in who are not getting a puppy, but coming in to meet in person other Sunfire people who are local and/or flying in from other areas of the country; not to mention meeting the local (ish) dogs who will be coming in with their people!!

I feel honored that while I know it is not _just_ about the puppies, my Towhee will once again have a nice party for her puppies - a celebration of her final litter and a celebration of Titan & Michelle. And a gathering of people to help Barb & Mike celebrate all they do!

Another pup (singleton) will be sharing the celebration - the Ben x MaeMae pup. This too is fitting since MaeMae is my Aedan's dam for her Faelan litter.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls Oct 23 2015*

23 days old. The lighting is a it off; late afternoon in the shadows


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The boys Oct 23 2015*

23 days old in the late afternoon shadows


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*First meal Oct 23 2015*

at 23 days. They generously shared their meal with another young puppy enjoying her first meal


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

oh, and yes they are escaping their quarters LOL


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Busy much? Escaping puppies and mushy faces from eating non-mama meals.  Sigh. I can smell the puppy breath from here.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I ordered the toys for the puppy party today  

Time permitting, everyone present will be welcome to get down on the floor in a large enclosure with toys & other stuff after the puppy testing is complete to round out choices and fun


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

What a great looking group of pups, and so nice of them to share their meal with their puppy-cousin!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Puppy-cousin had absolutely no doubt what 'that stuff' was - she dove right on in and after seconds had to be picked up so she didn't have thirds LOL

She is a singleton, so she now gets to spend more and more time with the Titan x Towhee pups - believe it or not, she's only 3 or 4 days older but I guess not having to share her mama's milk makes a huge difference 

Towhee & MaeMae have no issues at all with her joining the T & T pups for periods of time and the pups? I don't know if they've even noticed really. They are so fine with each other. 



BriGuy said:


> What a great looking group of pups, and so nice of them to share their meal with their puppy-cousin!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like they are not having any troubles with eating solid food! What cuties.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All the pictures are great, really enjoying seeing the pups, they're all beautiful and so adorable.

LOVE this picture-


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

They are so stinking cute! Almost makes me miss those young puppy days.....almost! LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*30 Days old*

Awww, I missed it!! Having to work yesterday and be on call last night I did not visit my Towhee & the puppies.

But, they all enjoyed the beautiful day with wonderful people helping them (and the other puppies) explore grass, fallen leaves, pumpkins and some pumpkin toys. First time on the ground for the Titan x Towhee pups and the Ben x Mae pup. 

Pictures on FB (not mine to share) are so cute, and reports say they hit the ground with tons of confidence  With adorable pictures of them finding people to fall asleep against after their playing sessions in this bright new world of theirs.

Towhee has been so protective and .. well obstinate ... I do wonder how they manged her LOL They cannot keep her in her room while the pups are outside or she bangs around the door until she gets out, so to date she has been on the deck with them, but separate with her outside the X Pen, but with the pups running free in the yard under supervision I do wonder LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Puppy Party supplies coming in*

The 'stuff' for our Puppy Party is starting to come in  Orange theme for paper plates, plasticware etc (Fall, Halloween & Thanksgiving) and I received the toy selection yesterday  Time permitting we usually set up a large 'puppy corral' with ring gating where everyone gets in (especially the new owners) to play and interact with the puppies. Toys are included and can go home with the new owners (I started to do this for my Towhee's puppies with the first Titan litter) and this time I just got a bunch of toys with little regard for the color IDs 

Anyway, here are the toys for this party  As clean as they will ever be !!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon is such a great grandma! So looking forward to the party and visiting all the Sunfire family... here is one of the group pictures..(Sharon I hope you don't mind).. it is such a good pictures of the babies rounded up in loving arms..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That's my favorite picture so far of the pups. So cute and alert.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Alert??  From today 32 days old. Yep, they are alert  
(ETA: MaeMae lives in So Carolina when not up on Sunfire Mountain  )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The Boys at 32 days old*

Face & profile


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls Nov 1 2015*

32 days old


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They all enjoyed being brushed today but were not quite tired enough for ease of picture taking LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and some just because they are cute pics from today


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Puppy pictures are the perfect pick me up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, they're so adorable. 

Loved the video, so much fun watching them play.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to share that Towhee amazes me!! Her pups are now 5 weeks old (36 days) and still she manages to get out of her room and make a fuss when separated from her pups -- so she wins  When the pups are outside, on the deck mostly, she gets to go outside with them - they are in a circle pen and she is not, but she is still close enough to watch over her pups  A treasured male buddy is usually close by and totally acceptable to Towhee (separated by a gate) but no females allowed near her puppies!! Oh no, not her puppies (or adopted pup  )

Yes, she figured out weeks ago how to get through a closed door via opening it - I certainly hope this does not carry through to my doors at home LOL

But, since the pups do need to spend time away from their mama, and Towhee also needs to spend time away from her pup at this stage, and she honors X Pen barriers, she is starting to spend time away from the pups. Not while they are on the deck so far but other times. 

But I miss my Towhee, and cannot wait to have her back home. She has been gone such a long time now..


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

The pups are beautiful! It must be very tough to be without her for so long.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am having serious puppy fever


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Nov 6 2015*

The boys 37 days old


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Nov 6 2015*

The girls at 37 days old; puppy wranglers needed


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I know everyone is wild for the boys but those girls are really very appealing.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I really want to touch those ears! They are all so cute and getting very big.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and because they're sooooo cute 





https://youtu.be/p-tTCv1X1nI


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely puppy fix! Just what I needed to start my day off right. 

Of course, now my puppy fever is even worse than it was before. My dear BF, seated beside me, is shaking his head and looking at me as if I have lost my mind. He is right, of course. We can't do justice to a puppy right now. But that doesn't keep me from wanting one. :uhoh:

Thanks so much for sharing this experience. :wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Big half brother Brady gave the pups a present today .. a bully stick 

Brady won the bully stick as part of his award package (obedience trial) and I don't 'do' bully sticks. So I asked Barb if she used them and she accepted it saying while she too does not give ther adult dogs bully sticks, she will give pups bully sticks sometimes since they cannot break off pieces yet and could enjoy chewing it  

So they got to play with balls yesterday and will most likely be getting a bully stick in the next few days


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

while a bit early (44 days old) the pups took a ride to New York today along with the older pups and had their health checks done  

They passed!

Mama Towhee passed her TBD testing too 

And I have to say the ride home (about 2 hours) was MUCH quieter than the ride over LOL The exams were done at the vets home so the pups got to run around outside while waiting - for their turns and then for the others to be examined/tested  A tiler was there working so they got to be introduced to some home construction sights & smells, the man's glove and the sight of him carrying equipment. The vet's boyfriend was there so they got to play with him as well as the vet herself. Overall a very good day


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

a few pictures from yesterday:

Trying to maybe tire the pups out a bit before their trip (didn't work LOL)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and we are in the final week before puppy testing and decisions as to who gets which pup!! Plus the 'adopted one' who also needs to be carefully placed since she too is a spitfire and will need a competition home. 

Right now it looks like the pups will be tested for birdiness and field potential on Friday once some of the to-be owners have arrived in CT, followed by meet the puppies, conformation stacking & ranking, picture taking and a dinner.

Then while we set up and work local dogs Saturday, the visiting people (to be puppy owners plus Sunfire folks flying in for what might well turn out to be 'the' party of parties) can visit the shows going on at the Big E, shop at the vendors, watch some of the top agility, obedience, rally and conformation dogs on the east coast and meet many of the handlers and breeders they may only know by reputation or facebook before heading over to the puppy party.

We have a very talented artist flying in from CA and she will be our official photographer, but I am fairly sure there will be others taking pictures as well.

The excitement is beginning to build and while we in CT will enjoy more quiet times in our near future, 6 or possibly 7 people will be entering a very .. well not quiet times


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> and we are in the final week before puppy testing and decisions as to who gets which pup!! Plus the 'adopted one' who also needs to be carefully placed since she too is a spitfire and will need a competition home.
> 
> Right now it looks like the pups will be tested for birdiness and field potential on Friday once some of the to-be owners have arrived in CT, followed by meet the puppies, conformation stacking & ranking, picture taking and a dinner.
> 
> ...



This week is going to be the LONGEST 5 days EVER!.. See you Friday!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL; believe it or not, for me too  

My Towhee will be coming home at some point this week and oh, I have missed my wild girlie. 



Titan1 said:


> This week is going to be the LONGEST 5 days EVER!.. See you Friday!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the videos, they are busy pups!


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> LOL; believe it or not, for me too
> 
> My Towhee will be coming home at some point this week and oh, I have missed my wild girlie.


Has Towhee come home yet? 
.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No, we decided to let her stay with her pups - she is still letting them nurse a time or 2 a day. Maybe she knows this will be her last litter? After the party (are you coming?), she will come home with me  

It occurred to me that she has been gone for 1/2 of Aedan's life; wonder how that will play out LOL


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh, I am sorry to hear that Towhee isn’t home with you yet. She has been up at Sunfire Mountain for a long time. Obviously it was worth it, since she had 6 healthy and awesome puppies. It’s nice that she can stay with her puppies until they are ready to go to their forever homes. Only a few more days and Towhee will be home with you and the boys. 
I am still hoping to come up there with Scout for the puppy party, but it is going to depend on how quickly my mechanic can finish the repairs on my car. I will let you know tomorrow. 
As for Aedan, I have no doubt that he will remember Towhee and will adore her. . . Towhee is such a LOVE! (Your boys are too!) 
.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Black Boy: Nov 20 2015*

Birdiness test and stacked photo






https://youtu.be/oaQ6Wqn6M_Y


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Blue Boy Nov 20 2015*

stacked photo and birdiness test


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Green Boy Nov 20 2015*

stacked photo (apologies for the shade versus sun flare) and birdiness test


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*White Boy Nov 20 2015*

stacked and birdiness test


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Pink Girl Nov 20 2015*

stacked pic and birdiness test


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Yellow Girl Nov 20 2015*

stacked photo and birdiness test


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and for anyone wondering  

The birdiness test involved a wing, a small frozen duck and a shackled live pigeon, who is fine although probably angry that youngsters who don't know what they're doing were messing with him.

This was the pups first exposure to birds.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and today is the temperament test, and all but one of the Titan x Towhee pups goes home with their forever person. One pup remains for an additional day since the owner-to-be is entered in the shows and will be heading home tomorrow. I am unsure if a good enough home has been found for the 'adopted' red girl yet; she's a live wire LOL 

Food is packed (pizza still to be ordered), toys, table, plasticware and a few items that I hope will go home to someone who can use them (puppy purse never used, puppy tunnel, perhaps some farm animal noise buttons) all loaded. 

An exciting day for puppies and people alike!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

pups are on their way home -- hopefully Titan1 will share with the group her choice -- and okay, she picked my favorite LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Puppies are beautiful, they will make some people very happy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are beautiful and full of both promise and potential. Almost everyone had smiles from ear to ear and was beaming as they cuddled their new puppy. 

One person ruined the party for me and others with her 'tude but in the end 'decided' she would take her pup - I seriously couldn't and still cannot believe it and yet she refused to give the pup back after saying she didn't want the pup, he wouldn't fit into her home, he was too big boned to stand up to the rigors of agility (he is not), he wasn't her 1st, 2nd or even 3rd choice (he was her 2nd choice as written on her choice list) yada yada yada. Nothing wrong with the pup, just a complete hissy fit over her perceived being 'passed over' in her choice (she was not). Perhaps I didn't handle it as well as I could have because I told her she needed to let Barb & Mike know immediately since there were people who DID want that puppy and we wanted the puppies to only go where they are wanted, IOW I did not attempt to soothe her ego but was more concerned with that precious puppy. And that's when she started yelling at me, telling me I had to give her time to decide if she would take him home, blah blah blah <sigh>

Gosh I have to give tons of credit to people who deal with difficult people day after day. And I now understand why some breeders do not have puppy buyers to the evaluations, Sunfire used to not have puppy buyers to the evaluations and never had issues.

But everyone else left with their faces beaming and their pups held close and were such a pleasure to meet and have fun with. A check was made by Barb & Mike later at the hotel to make sure everything was okay.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few videos:


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to miss these pups. 
PS I see what you mean about the MaeMae puppy. She's certainly a sassy little thing who's going to need an owner with a job she wants to do!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A really good potential home has inquired about her after seeing various videos  

Experienced and used to high energy, high drive goldens and have had Sunfire dogs in the past. She will make such an awesome girl for the right people  

Don't get me wrong, a lot of people have shown interest but as you can see, she needs a home that will put her talents and drives to really good use.



Pilgrim123 said:


> I'm going to miss these pups.
> PS I see what you mean about the MaeMae puppy. She's certainly a sassy little thing who's going to need an owner with a job she wants to do!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry that someone had potential to ruin the party. How can anyone say that those precious babies can have any fault!?!  :doh: I would take them all with me in a second.
Hope what ever she said doesn't reflect on the puppy she took home.
(if it would be me, she would get her money back and no way puppy would leave with her, not because of MY EGO just because these puppies deserve to be loved, cherished and cared for in the best possible way)

Hope some of the new owners join the forum so we can see those puppies growing into beautiful dogs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am going to save this thread in favorites so I can watch these videos to cheer me up on those not so good days.
Looking forward to see Titan1's baby, cant wait!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone has the right to say the pup does not feel like a good fit and get their deposit back. We don't want people taking puppies they are not happy with, and certainly not with these precious pups.

My problem was her ranting to anyone who congratulated her or would listen, her trash talking and then not having the grace to apologize or let anyone know she had impulse control issues. Snarling at people who took time out of their lives to help celebrate & evaluate the litter. I probably should have reported back to Mike & Barb sooner since that is when other people started chiming in about other things she said, but they were busy with the happy people, doing paperwork and just being the welcoming people they are  

I honestly did not want her to take that puppy home with her since she did not have one positive thing to say about that beautiful puppy. Barb & Mike are way better people than I am LOL

I have no doubt in my mind that the other puppies will be treasured, much loved companions & competitors; wonderful people who love dogs and were so excited to be welcoming their new pups into their hearts & homes. I have had reassurances that nasty person will provide a good & loving home from a person who knows her. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so sorry that someone had potential to ruin the party. How can anyone say that those precious babies can have any fault!?!  :doh: I would take them all with me in a second.
> Hope what ever she said doesn't reflect on the puppy she took home.
> (if it would be me, she would get her money back and no way puppy would leave with her, not because of MY EGO just because these puppies deserve to be loved, cherished and cared for in the best possible way)
> 
> Hope some of the new owners join the forum so we can see those puppies growing into beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The little MaeMae girl reminds me a lot of our Sunny when she first came to us - full of charm, energy and mischief. Which she still is at 5.5 years old!

If the obnoxious woman decides she doesn't want her little boy, I bet there are dozens of us on the GRF who would vie for the pleasure of having him. 

Thanks so much for sharing the videos and letting us watch the puppies grow. It has been pure joy to follow this thread. :wavey:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Introducing Sunfire's Titanium Warrior- Ajax.. He was green Boy!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, Ajax is a handsome guy! I look forward to seeing many pictures of him growing up!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He's looking handsome and very serious. Really like the name. Has he met his dad and big "brother" yet? I hope you'll give us lots of updates as he progresses.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Introducing Sunfire's Titanium Warrior- Ajax.. He was green Boy!


Yes! I watched the videos and was hoping you are taking green boy home with you, love him!
Reminded me so much on my Charlie, he was a green boy too.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, I loved his reaction to the bird test! Congratulations on getting Ajax - he's lovely!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is Titan and Ajax 1st meeting.. Even my mother came out to watch.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTZYYTLDpH4]


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

such a great papa  Looks like the greeting went great!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

They both looked like they were enjoying it so much. Loved the way Titan was engaged but not overwhelming in his play with the little guy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Quite handsome


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Here is Titan and Ajax 1st meeting.. Even my mother came out to watch.
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTZYYTLDpH4]


 Love those happy tails wagging, watched it 5 times, had to rotate my laptop, LOL.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL The MaeMae girl is staying with Mike -- she really is an incredible little puppy and you could just see the attachment growing  and he surely has the expertise and ability to bring out all her talents and drives 



Pilgrim123 said:


> I'm going to miss these pups.
> PS I see what you mean about the MaeMae puppy. She's certainly a sassy little thing who's going to need an owner with a job she wants to do!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That sounds perfect for her. By the way, I have no expertise in judging retrievers, but I grew up with sheepdog (specifically kelpie) puppies. She'd have made the perfect lead dog on long droving trips - the energy to go all day, and the brains and presence to read and control sheep, even when the drover was a mile or so behind the head of the mob. She stood out as something special, and I envy her owner, while admitting she'd be way too much for me these days!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I just wanted to say that it's been a real pleasure to follow this thread from the beginning and see the pups develop. The videos were super - what a wonderful litter this was. Congratulations to all concerned. The new puppy owners are lucky indeed: able to watch the tests, and be surrounded by such knowledgeable people when the choices were made. The Sunfire family is amazing.


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Titan1 said:


> Introducing Sunfire's Titanium Warrior- Ajax.. He was green Boy!


Congratulations! Ajax is a very handsome boy. I love his name.
.


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Titan1 said:


> Here is Titan and Ajax 1st meeting.. Even my mother came out to watch.
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTZYYTLDpH4]


Thanks for sharing the video of Titan and Ajax first meeting. It was really sweet to see the interaction between the two of them. Congratulations again!!
.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the video of father and son. Ajax is adorable!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wrapping presents and looked up to catch this with my cell phone.. :--heart:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Those two pics are really awesome!


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Titan1 said:


> I was wrapping presents and looked up to catch this with my cell phone.. :--heart:


You captured such precious moments between Titan and Ajax! Awesome pictures!
.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh my!!! Be still my heart!! Absolutely precious photos.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Titan and Ajax are so sweet, such a precious moment of son and daddy.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow what an adorable litter! I really enjoyed watching the videos of the pups walking with you and retrieving. Very cool to see. Those pics of Titan and his baby are adorable.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What sweet pictures. They look like they are best friends!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, from all reports, the puppies
:have settled in well in their new homes
:are adorable and apparently tolerate dress up
:are smart & learning quickly
:are NAUGHTY (no doubt from Towhee  since Titan is, well Titan! )

And pictures show adorable puppies loving their lives


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Those photos are adorable!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

OKay so I have to share.... This took a group effort and a very sleepy puppy...


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He is SO precious! And such a sweet gorgeous face!


----------



## HiltonMagic (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing post! Being able to see the pups from birth to homing is amazing!

Since I am fixated on learning about "testing" at the moment, can anyone generally explain the differences between the dogs' reactions, and were they all considered "birdy"?

If people (like us) who have free range chickens want a "non-birdy" dog, how often does that happen with GR's? Am I looking into the wrong breed or are there plenty that could care less about birds???

(Sorry if derailing the thread, but the video examples were great to see!)


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Goldens can live quite peacefully with chickens with a little training at the start. Newly hatched chickens were another matter for Pilgrim - I think he thought they were fluffy mice and therefore fair game, because they squeaked. Here he is sharing breakfast. And I won't hijack the post any more.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aargh - Internet connection (Frontier) keeps going down so I'll try to respond in short bursts and see if that works 

Yes, chickens and goldens can get along fine. At least 2 people I know that have Sunfire goldens, one home which hunts, have chickens that are allowed free range. Even brought into the house as needed, such as when they are ill or in a recent case, when a bear went after and damaged their coop -- one chicken went missing but responded to being called the next day.

It takes diligence at first but can be done


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If I remember correctly, White Boy and MaeMae girl showed the highest levels of birdiness - internet connection not letting me review the videos.

All the pups showed interest in the birds, but White Boy & MaeMae girl were the 'bravest' with the shackled pigeon - none of the puppies hurt the pigeon (a huge plus in my book) and all the puppies were interested in the wing and the frozen duck although some wanted to bring their prizes back to either their siblings or run into the house 

Because the Titan x Towhee litter was bred with high levels of obedience & agility foremost in mind, biddability and socialability was foremost after health & structure. Therapy work came next with field work being somewhat desired (the pedigree shows field work at high levels) but honestly, field work was not a priority.

The MaeMae girl was bred with field work in mind and is so birdy and has so much potential, she stayed with Barb & Mike (her breeders) who are having a blast with her.

The first litter of Titan x Towhee are starting to compete & earning titles in obedience, agility, tracking and dock work and are also doing some field work and are doing very very well  This litter should do as well !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> OKay so I have to share.... This took a group effort and a very sleepy puppy...OKay so I have to share.... This took a group effort and a very sleepy puppy... Attached Thumbnails


These pictures are sooo sweet, cuteness overload!


----------

